

Prism-break not for iOS, no spy-free alternatives in their ecosystem... - NicoJuicy

On the website of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prism-break.org&#x2F; you can find alternatives for certain products, where the American governement has access to.<p>While for Windows, they suggest Linux alternatives, they should mention that no alternatives exists for iOS...<p>As many default applications can&#x27;t be changed  (unlike on Android, where alternatives like Cyanogenmod at least make you feel safer).<p>Also, recommendations for other mobile OSes could be shown, instead of just ignoring it...
======
UnoriginalGuy
That web-site is idiotic. Why does running a certain OS give the NSA/PRISM
more or less access to your data?

They are either getting this stuff at the data-centre OR getting it by
splitting the fibre optic lines between your ISP and the data-centre.

In either case, how does switching from Chrome to Firefox, Windows to Linux,
or even worse switching your DNS provider help that? How does it even remotely
mitigate it at all?

Almost nothing on that list is liable to make a damn bit of difference. I
mean, sure, TOR, but TOR was created by the American government and ANYONE can
run an exit node -- so you're really depending on SSL to keep you secure,
which is no better or worse than a non-TOR solution.

You're replacing Google Maps/Apple Maps with OpenStreet Maps. How does THAT
make you more secure? With instant messaging you're confusing services and
clients (i.e. how does Pidgin work if you're boycotting all of the major
services? Insecure IRC?). Ditto with VoIP.

In general that list is all kinds of stupid. I am actually dumber for having
read it. It takes an astonishing amount of ignorance in almost all areas of IT
to make something like that.

